# TTC for 7 months after miscarriage, still nothing



## leo1983

My miscarriage was in June at 6.5 weeks. We were devastated. We started trying to conceive again after one cycle (as per doctor recommendation). We conceived relatively quickly the first time (4 months). It has now been 7 months since we started trying again and every time AF arrives I get more and more frustrated. This week as particularly tough as my due date would have been last week. Add insult to injury two pregnancy announcements at work and then AF arrives yet again. How many more months should we try before going to the doctor? My husband is confident it'll happen when the time is right since we've conceived once already. Has anyone else experienced a long stretch but finally conceived? How did you do it?


----------



## mama2four

Hey...I just wanted share my story because it sounds just like yours.

We lost our first @7wks in July '03 and were having no luck TTC for 7 months. Went to OB to start running some tests and he told me my CM looked wonderful and to go home and do the deed that night...so it took the doc to tell me I was o'ing!!!!!
And after that first loss in '03 and 7 months of trying we went on the have FOUR beautiful babies.

I had a hard time with that first loss. I actually got AF on my due date and that was the cycle we conceived! So maybe this will be your month! I would contact your doc and let them know nothing has happened and maybe they will be willing to help. Just hang in there!


----------



## mama2four

okay...I made it sound we had 4 babies at once. not quite : ) 2004; 2006; 2009; 2013.


----------



## Pinkcasi

I understand your frustration leo1983, I had a MMC in Aug and have been trying ever since it's not as long as you but it's still feels like forever, i fell on the 2nd month of trying the first time so now every month that im unsucessful it breaks my heart a little especially as my OH already has a son with a previous partner it really upsets me that i cant do for him what she did by accident!

I dont know where you are but in the UK the dr wont do anything until youve been trying for 12 months, (depending on circs, age, health, number of losses etc) as far as im aware, (dont quote me though) dont know what it's like elsewhere.

Mama2four - what a lovely story, that's really nice to hear it gives me hope.


----------



## xericareneex

Hello ladies just wanted to join in I am also due on the 5/6. In May we had a MC at 9 wks. Since then we have been ttc and I always get so anxious in the tww. I have to fight my self to keep from taking a test!!!!! 

So this month was a little weird. At first I didn't take any OPKs because I figured if I didn't think about it then maybe I would get a BFP. Well I thought I had ovulated because I always have ovulation pains. They were on the right side and lasted off and on for a day which is normal so I thought I was O. 4 days later I'm having the same ovulation pains but this time they were in the left side. I thought no way I could be O again. I decided to take and OPK this time and it was POS darker than the control line. The next day I OPK again and it was negative but still had ovulation type pains. 

So now I am not sure what DPO I am. I am saying 9 DPO based on the +OPK but am confused about if maybe I ovulated from both sides? I O from one side then Implanted on the other.? So confused. 

Since O I have had a higher Heart rate. between 95-106 BPM which is a little on the higher side. There have been times where my heart just starts fluttering while im relaxed/laying down. I never get these types of heart flutters unless I am nervous (THEY ARE NOT AS FAST AS WHEN YOU EXERCISE. IN THE MIDDLE OF EXERCISE AND BEING RELAXED.) 

Also my CM has been thick and sticky like. Usually it is dryer around this time.
been a little tired but not much of a change. 
no sore boobs but under my arms on my armpit area I feel like I did a workout kind of sore.
I have not temped lately because I WAS trying to keep my mind off of it but my day time temp last week went up from 97.7 to 99.6 over 3 days. 

sorry for such a long post I just don't have anyone to talk about this kind of stuff with. Everyone knows we are ttc but not into all the details. 
HOPE EVERYONE GETS BFP THIS [email protected]!!!!!!


----------



## leo1983

Thanks for all of the replies! I had a pretty big pity party this week. My husband is so positive and keeps telling me not to think about it so much, he just doesn't get that it's not that easy...the more you don't want to think about it the more you do. I've decided not to use OPK's this month, I need a break from the pressure associated with it all. I had a good chat with my mom this week and she told me it took them 3 years to conceive me (then popped my brother out two years later no problem). My husband's folks also tried for a few years, had adoption papers ready to submit and then they conceived him and then went on to have three more babies in 5 years. I can't imagine going through the roller-coaster every month for years on end. I think I'm going to book an appointment with my doctor, I'm overdue for a a physical anyway. With the multiple ultrasounds I had when I miscarried I know my tubes are fine and I don't have fibroids. I think I need that reassurance from my doc that things are ok. I was positive a couple months ago we'd conceived. I was two days late and had what I thought was a small implantation bleed about a week before AF came....but then nothing. I'm super impatient and am a planner...I like control so this has been really difficult. It certainly doesn't help that in the last 3.5 years at work there have been 12 babies born and there are two more coming this summer...everyone except me.

Best of luck this month ladies!


----------



## Topanga053

I'm so sorry, Leo. :-( DH and I miscarried our first in August and have been TTC since October. We got pregnant our second month of trying last time. I just started AF this morning, so now we're on to our 5th cycle post-MC. It's so incredibly heartbreaking and it doesn't get much easier as time goes on. I went to see my OB during my third cycle because my OPKs were weird and my luteal phase was short. She was great, ordered some tests, and I'm starting on Clomid this cycle.

That's great that your mom was so reassuring! My parents TTC'd for almost 10 years before having me (she only ovulated about once a year and my dad had low motility). The doctors had told them they had a 1 in 6 million chance of ever having a baby. I've heard countless other stories of women who were LTTC and then unexpectedly had a baby. While I hope none of us have to wait that long, it's so comforting to know that all of those women were ultimately able to have a baby!! 

It WILL happen for us, eventually! The hard part is waiting and not knowing in the meantime! ;-)


----------



## leo1983

Thought I'd share my news with you ladies. After 9 months of trying following my June 1st miscarriage I finally got my BFP this morning!!! The cycle immediately following the end of the time of year that is most stressful in my life, bang, prego.

Super excited but also super nervous that this will all repeat itself. I hope you all get positive news soon.


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey Leo, 

I was just reading your post and about to say that I have also been trying for 7 months since a loss and no bfp for me but then I saw your wonderful news.

Congratulations and take it easy :hugs:

You have given me some hope :flower:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hey, so im now on Cycle 7 of TTC so it gives me hope, im currently in my TWW but im not hopeful for this month we only dtd once during my fertile time, things are really stressful at home at the moment so a little break from it all might not be so bad.


----------



## markswife10

Congrats on your BFP! <3 this gives me hope! This is the 7th cycle since our MC in August and my AF is due to show on my original due date (due date was changed based on baby measurement, but I'm confident in my O date and know where baby should have been). Not out yet this cycle, but, if I am, I'm hopeful for next cycle. Especially since we've started testing and my HSG is scheduled for next cycle.


----------

